# insect in ear



## olympiahunt@aol.com (Apr 22, 2016)

help!! I am trying to code a visit for an insect found in the right ear....anyone ever come across this while coding? what icd10 code did you use?


----------



## nsteinhauser (Apr 22, 2016)

Have you looked at T16.1XXA, T16.1XXD and T16.1XXS?


----------



## olympiahunt@aol.com (Apr 22, 2016)

thank you. I didn't think of an insect as foreign body but thank you so much


----------

